# In Memory of Leonard.



## cloudybutnice (May 11, 2011)

We lost Leonard at the beginning of November. Here I look back on his life.

He first came to our attention in 2012 when we were living at 'Ravendale House'. He was a fully grown, stray tom cat who was very timid and wary of us in the beginning.

Patience and an endless supply of 'Dreamies' cat treats finally paid off and by October of that year he was spending quite a lot of time in the kitchen,










but he was sleeping in the boiler house, with access to outside as he was un-neutered and obviously needed to wander off from time to time.

It didn't take him long to move on to the old settle in the hall where he would spend many happy hours.










We brought him with us when we moved to 'Grassy Bottom', where he had no trouble finding somewhere new to relax.










15 square meals a day and a trip to the vet for 'the snip' had helped him grow into a handsome cat.









When he wasn't sleeping or eating he loved joining in with whatever we were doing and this year he has had plenty to choose from. But he was always careful not to get too close to the hard work, preferring instead to act in an advisory capacity.

Anything from digging,









to drain pipes,










he even helped us choose the bricks for the new garage/shed.










Leonard was very happy at 'Grassy Bottom'.

When the end finally came he deteriorated quickly, the vet said he had chronic kidney failure. Realistically we had no choice.

He rested his head in my hands, he was purring, I felt him slip away, it was heartbreaking. We brought him home and laid him to rest in the garden.

For Leonard the fat lady has sung, but for Peter and I the pain continues as we try to get used to life without him. The house feels so quiet and empty, which is ridiculous as he hardly ever made a noise. Speaking for myself I feel like I've had my shadow removed.

I know 'non-animal' people wonder how 2 otherwise sensible, rational people can get so upset at losing a cat. Well, I can't explain it other than to say this.

On learning of Leonard's passing our young Canadian friend kindly sent a donation to a UK cat rescue charity in his memory. She included a short verse the nub of which is,

_'Grief is just love with nowhere to go.'_

We loved Leonard very much.


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

cloudybutnice said:


> We lost Leonard at the beginning of November. Here I look back on his life.
> 
> He first came to our attention in 2012 when we were living at 'Ravendale House'. He was a fully grown, stray tom cat who was very timid and wary of us in the beginning.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful and moving tribute to your special boy @cloudybutnice; this has brought tears to my eyes.

It seems he was was only with you for a relatively short period of his life but he was clearly loved, wanted, cared for and cherished and for those reasons was a very lucky boy to have found you and your husband.

I am so very sorry for your loss; we lost one of our boys, aged 6 and a half on 2nd December 2016 after only noticing his illness 29 days previously. It is absolutely heartbreaking; the pain is unbearable but the quote you included sums it up so eloquently.

And to the people who think we are the crazy ones for grieving over our four legged companions- well they're the ones who are truly missing out on the joy, beauty and love that we know these friendships and relationships we have with our pets bring.

RIP Leonard you beautiful boy and run free over Rainbow Bridge.

Xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry you lost your beautiful Leonard. We had a cat who looked so much like him and I loved him to bits. He also died of kidney failure and he left such a hole in my heart. Time does heal and I always think that we enrich their lives and they ours, even though the time may be short.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss.

Leonard had a very happy life with you and he was very much loved.


----------



## cloudybutnice (May 11, 2011)

Thank-you for your kind words.


----------



## Greydrift (Oct 13, 2015)

A beautiful, soul touching tribute, for a lovely lad. May your pain fade, but never the love x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. He had beautiful life with you and I sure will still hang about...


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

If tears could build a stairway,
and memories a lane.
I would walk right up to Heaven
and bring you back again.

No farewell words were spoken,
No time to say "Goodbye".
You were gone before I knew it,
and only God knows why.

My heart still aches with sadness,
and secret tears still flow.
What it meant to love you -
No one can ever know.

But now I know you want me
to mourn for you no more;
To remember all the happy times
life still has much in store.

Since you'll never be forgotten,
I pledge to you today~
A hollowed place within my heart
is where you'll always stay.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Furbies mean more to me than most humans.....


----------



## sue m (Nov 3, 2016)

So sorry for your loss of Leonard. He is so beautiful and such lovely photos. We lost our Lucy in September, she was my world and I laughed when you said about how quiet it is everywhere. Lucy also made no noise whatsoever but the house is so quiet without her. A day does not pass without shedding tears for her, I broke down this weekend. I am sure I miss her more than life itself and yes more than most humans. Lucy died in recovery and very suddenly for a relatively minor problem. We never got to her in time as we had got a call to say she was breathing erratically but there was an accident and she was gone when we at last arrived. I am sure they are all playing together now over Rainbow Bridge. x


----------



## SpencerK (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, I really am. I'm struggling with life after my Barns was put to sleep last week, its been horrendous - and I'm used to the bad side of life slapping in my face, but this is just awful. Barns made a lot of noise, an awful lot of noise with his own unique little "Hmmpth". I cannot even bring myself to put his picture in my profile. My stomach is turning, the pain is just unbearable, so I totally understand what you have/are going through. Life will never be the same without my boy, I'm heartbroken. Time will lessen this pain, as it does for all of us, but the pain will always be there - he was just too special a cat for it not to be. Anyway Cloudy, I hope you are doing ok, all the best,
Spence


----------

